# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  بحث : أصول التربية في اليابان المعاصرة .. الحاصل على الوسام الذهبي حورس 2009

## لميس الامام

*أصول التربية في اليابان المعاصرة
ما ذا نعرف عن إمبراطورية اليابان ومن هم اليابانيون؟*

*كانت اليابان منذ مائة وخمسون عاما مضت مجتمعا إقطاعيا متخلفا!!! مقارنة بمصر إحدى الدول العربية التي بدأت تعرف طريقها نحو التقدم والمعرفة وقد لقبت بدولة العصر الحديث فقد كان حاكمها آنذاك محمد علي قد قدر من الوعي بما يمكن ان تقوم  به الدول دفعا لمجتمعاتها نحو التقدم والرفعة وقد كانت التربية الخلقية لأبناء المجتمع في رأيه هي طريق النور والازدهار ومحو الظلام الذي يسبب الجهل.
وهناك في أقصى المشرق حيث كان التخلف على أشده ..كان التوق الى النهوض من جديد أيضا على أشده حيث أرسل ميج اليابان بعثة إلى مصر للتعلم والتفهم والاستزادة..؟؟؟ يا للمفارقات..فقد كانت مصر امة تنظر إليها الأمم في جميع الأرض نظرة انبهار لما حققته في فترة قصيرة قياسية في عمر الأمم فقد تقدمت مصر عشرات الخطوات إلى الأمام متخطية العشرات من الأمم المعاصرة آنذاك تاركة إياهم وراءها ساعية في تقدمها الحثيث نحو المقدمة لا تبغي غيرها بديلا وكان لها ما أرادت من قوة ومعه تقدم بسبب تربية أبنائها وتعليمهم وحرصها في الوقت نفسه على أن تبقى على عاداتها وقيمها وتقاليدها..دون ان يعميها التقدم والازدهار عن الأخلاق والحفاظ على بنود التربية وأصولها حتى تبقى على خطى التقدم..
ومن هناك في أقصى مشارق الأرض ظهرت امة لها تاريخ بعد رقاد طويل هي اليابان  فبعد أربعين عاما من نهضة مصر قام إمبراطور اليابان ذو الفكر المستنير والعزيمة القوية هزّ شعبه النائم بقوة وقام بتوجيهه ناحية الابداع والتقدم انه الإمبراطور ميجي (1868-1912) الذي أرسل بعثات من أبناء اليابان الى كل مكان ظن فيه التقدم والمعرفة ليستقوها  وليقفوا على أسرار الإبداع حيث كان.* -يتبع-

----------


## لميس الامام

*ودارت الأيام وأصبحت مصر ومن حولها (دمشق وبغداد تصنف في عداد الدول المتخلفة إلى يومنا هذا) فقد تدنت  نسبة الأمية في مجتمعاتها بشكل مخيف بكل المعايير حتى اقتصادها بات يبحث عمن يموله من هنا وهناك ناهيك عن التعليم بكافة مراحله التي باتت تشكر أروقته الحاجة فما كان من علماءهم إلا أن نزحوا إلى الغرب وراء الحرية والأمان..اما موارد هذه البلاد ونعمها التي انعم الله عليها فقد سيئ استخدامها إلى حد أصبحت لا تكفي مواردها أبناء شعبها..
أمم تنهض وأمم تنام فتتخلف..هذا ما أصبح عليه الحال القرنين الماضيين..
لقد نهضت اليابان وتخطت جميع أمم الأرض التي انبهرت من هذا الشعب الذي حافظ على تقاليده ودعم نفسه بنفسه وكرس وقته للعلم والمعرفة ساعيا إلى التقدم بفضل إصراره بقفزات متخطيا العشرات من الأمم في وقت قياسي تاركا وراءه التخلف الذي وُصِم به ردحا من  الزمن..وقد قامت اليابان بفضل انتمائها للوطن وحفاظها على الولاء إليه بالانتصار على الصين في حرب خاطفة والانتصار على روسيا العظمى في معارك مهينة عام 1905..وأدهشت العالم بمناوراتها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في الحرب العالمية الثانية حتى لم تجد أمريكا بدا من ضرب اليابان بقنابل ذرية (إلقاء قنبلة على هيروشيما وناجازاكي)  انتقاما منها وسد الطريق امام تقدمها وسبقها المنقطع النظير .. فقد كان هذا هو الخيار الأخير أمام أمريكا لتقصير زمن الحرب ووقف جريان الدماء ...
ولكن المفاجأة التي صرعت العالم كان ظهور ذلك العملاق من تحت أنقاض هيروشيما وناجازاكي عملاق مد رأسه عاليا للاندفاع بقوة أقوى من ذي قبل ليواصل التقدم بإصرار بعد توفير ما كان ينفقه على الحروب ووضعه في قنوات التربية بادئ ذي بدء، لدرجة اضطرت الجنرال ماك آرثر القائد الأمريكي الى ابتعاث سبعة وعشرين من أساتذة التربية في أمريكا ليعكفوا على دراسة اوضاع التربية ومؤسساتها في اليابان ليقدموا مشروعا بهدم وتفكيك روح الوطنية التي تسكن في نفوس اليابانيين ومن ثم القضاء على النزعة العسكرية لدى أفراد المجتمع الياباني ابتداء من مراحل التعليم الأولية.
وبالرغم من تطبيق هذا المشروع فعلا والذي عرف بالإصلاحات التربوية العسكرية  وبالرغم من انشغال اليابانيين بالانصراف إلى البناء الاقتصادي والإنتاجي الذي اثر عليهم بعد تدمير جزء هام من إمبراطوريتهم العظيمة ومحاولة تحطيم الروح المعنوية لشعبهم  فقد وصل بأبناء اليابان الأمر إلى*

----------


## لميس الامام

*الإبداع في أدق الأمور التكنولوجية مقارنة بأسواق العالم في الشرق والغرب فقد قاموا بتصنيع الكومبيوتر والترانزيستور والمذياع والتلفاز وبناء أضخم صناعة عرفها العالم وهي بناء ناقلة النفط والسفن المحيطية العملاقة وحفارات آبار البترول مرورا بصناعة السيارات التي يحتل إنتاجها العالم بأكمله منقولا على   أساطيل من السفن تغزو العالم الآخر صناعيا وتجاريا..حتى حدا بأمريكا ان تسمح لليابانيين ببناء مصنع سيارات كبير على أراضيها..وغيره من المصانع العملاقة بنيت على ارض أمريكية..وأغلب الظن ان الأمريكيين يلعنون ماك آرثر الذي فتح الأبواب على مصراعيها ولجنة الإصلاح التربوي الذي حولت اليابان الى ناحية الإنتاج المدني بدلا من إنتاج الأدوات العسكرية والحربية والتفكير بالحرب.ولو نظرنا إلى ما فعلته التربية عند مجتمع ليس لديه مصادر  من الموارد غير عقول أبناءه نرى إن الناتج القومي في عام 1974 وصل الى 700و451 بليون دولار وعلى الرغم من ان هذا الرقم يحتل المركز الثاني بين دول العالم الحر بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  في تلك الحقبة الزمنية..
نرى أن اليابانيين بإصرارهم ورجاحة عقولهم التي دربت تدريبا مكثفا ليكون الوطن في مقدمة الأولويات بالنسبة لشعبها وضعوا بلادهم في  أمريكا أمامهم بوصفها هدفا لهم يقارنون أنفسهم به.
أما الأمر الثاني وهو الأخطر إن مساحة أراضي اليابان لا تزيد على 4% من مساحة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بكل ما يعنيه هذا من مصادر طبعية هائلة
اليابان أصبحت أولى دول العالم إنتاجا للسفن وأجهزة المذياع
-	كما أسلفت-والثانية في إنتاج السيارات ومنتجات المطاط والثالثة في  إنتاج الاسمنت والحديد والصلب وقد ارتفع مستوى إنتاج اليابان من الناجم والصناعات التحويلية عام 1960 إلى أكثر من ثلاثة أضعاف ونصف ما كان عليه قبل الحرب  ..
ولمــــــــاذا؟؟؟
لو القينا نظرة على أصول التربية اليابانية لعرفنا السبب في ارتقاء هذا الشعب وتلك الأمة بوطنهم فكيف كانت التربية سببا في هذا الرقي؟*- يتبع-

----------


## لميس الامام

*إن نجاح اليابان في إعادة بناء مجتمعها المحطم والمتناثر عقب الحرب العالمية الثانية يعزى عادة إلى نظامها التربوي الممتاز . لعل ذلك من الامر المهمة إن تذكر دوما..فإن هذا النظام في التربية لم يكن وليد اللحظة التي تلت تلك الحرب.. أي بعد عام 1945م. ولكنه – واقعيا- ناتج عن تطور كبير خلال عدد من القرون المنصرمة وخاصة منذ الفترة التي عرفت باسم عهد طوكوجاوا  التي امتدت من عام 1603 إلى عام 1868م. والتي أثبتت الدراسات الغربية الحديثة الإسهامات الهامة للتربية في فترة طوكوجاوا تلك في تطور اليابان الحديثة ونموها
جذور التربية اليابانية المعاصرة:
كنفوشيوس الذي حكم اليابان بفكرة النظامي في فترة حكم أسرة طوكوجاوا والذي اهتم بالتعليم وجعل له أفضلية كبرى وم
لقد أصبحوا هكذا بسبب إطلاق قدرات الشعب الياباني الخلاقة بوصفها العامل الأول في إعادة البناء الاقتصادي وهذا بطبيعة الحال عمل التربية أساسا وقبل كل شيء...
أما من ناحية الإنتاج الزراعي الهائل الذي وصل إلى حد الاكتفاء الذاتي بنسبة 79% من احتياجات السكان جميعا والذي يصل إلى 120 مليون وبأراضيها الزراعية التي تعد من اجو د الأراضي وأكثرها انتاجية في العالم وذلك بفضل التحسينات التي قاموا بها باستمرار واستخدام الأسمدة الكيماوية والمبيدات الحشرية أي بالعلم والتدريب والتربية ...بالرغم من ان اليابان ليس لديها سوى 5و6 هكتار من الأراضي الزراعية.
ان دول الخليج العربي تقيس تقدمها بما لديها من نفط منحه الله لها في حين ان عليها إن تستصلح من أراضيها  باستثمار الطاقة النفطية وما يرد منها لاستصلاح أراضيها شبرا شبرا.... حين نرى لا تقيس اليابان تقدمها بما منحه الله لهم من أراض صالحة للزراعة فكل ما هو قابل للزراعة زرع بالفعل حتى الجبال أصلحوها ودرجوها بالزراعة لكل ما يؤكل ويستفاد منه. مقارنة بدول الخليج نرى ان المملكة العربية السعودية قد وضعت أقدامها على هذا الطريق بثبات فقد عملت على استصلاح أراضيها لتكون صالحة للزراعة باستخدام الأسمدة العضوية والبذور  التي يتم استيرادها لتحسين الانتاج الزراعي من الأراضي المتصحرة والتي باتت شبه خضراء تصلح بمثابرة بنيها على إصلاحها .*

----------


## لميس الامام

*مدعومين من حكومتها الرشيدة وسيرا على نهج دولة اليابان التي أثبتت وجودها ما جعلها ترتقي الى مصاف الدول الزراعية المنتجة.

هناك موارد ايضا قام اليابانيون باستغلالها أحسن استغلال ...الا وهي الثروة السمكية ..فقد حبا الله الإنسان بديلا عن طبيعة أرضه التي لا تصلح للزراعة أو الى عدد سكانه الكبير الذي لا تكفيه الموارد الزراعية للحياة عوضه الله سبحانه وتعالى بالثروة السمكية المجانية..لقد قامت اليابان بفضل استخدام عقول أبناءها إلى استغلال الثروات البحرية بشكل هائل إلى أن أصبحت اليابان من أهم الدول العالمة في هذا المجال صناعيا وتجاريا إنتاجا واستهلاكا وتصديرا من أولى دول العالم فقد طورت طرق الصيد التي تعددت طرقه وأساليبه التي أتاحت لأبنائها العمل في الصيد والصناعة للمنتجات البحرية حتى باتت تصدر إلى كافة دول العالم من ثروتها السمكية التي أفاض الله عليهم  بها.
أقارن ببحثي هنا الفرق في استغلال الموارد الطبيعية بين اليابان ودول غنية بموارد الذهب الأسود ..فلو أن دول النفط قامت بمواكبة الصناعة العالمية لكانت وفرت على نفسها بلايين من العملة المحلية التي تصرف على المواد الغذائية واستبدال الاستيراد بالتصنيع والذي يعود بأكثر مما يتوقع فقد حباها الله سبحانه وتعالى ببحار وانهار غنية بثروات سمكية لا تقدر مجانيتها بثمن- ..وليس  عليها إلا أن تقوم بإنشاء المصانع وتربية النشء على استغلال هذه الثروات بدلا من استيرادها من الخارج وبذلك تكون قد وصلت إلى التقدم ليس بالثروة السمكية فقط ولكن أيضا بالثروات الطبيعة بما تحويه مناجمها من ثروات لا تعد ولا تحصى ومن اراض زراعية صالحة مائة بالمائة للزراعة والابداع في أساليب الزراعة ومن ثم التصدير والاستغناء عن الاستيراد.
ان الدرس الأهم من هذا الشعب المثابر هو كيفية استثمار الموارد الطبيعية لتعود آثاره على شعبه ليحيا عيشة كريمة بدلا من الفقر الذي يعتبر العدو الأول للبلاد النامية ولكن ، إن المبادرة لا تأتي من الشعب نفسه فالشعوب تحتاج إلى راع يرعاها ويوجه طاقاتها وإمكانياتها بتربيتهم ونشأهم على حب الوطن وعلى الكرامة والسيادة بدلا من اضاعة ثرواتهم المهدورة وهم عاقدوا أيديهم بلا حراك..*

----------


## لميس الامام

أخيرا هذه لقطات (حرفية وليست مشاهدة) عن أهم ما خرجت به من هذا الدراسة انا وولدي عبد الرحمن:


*الشعب الياباني : أنحن فعلا متأخرون عنهم

 أم هم أناس غير عاديين ؟

أنحن أمة إقرأ أم هم القارئون ؟
أنحن الشعوب المحافظة أم هم؟*

*لا يخفى على أي قارئ او مطلع طبيعة وعادات وتقاليد وثقافات الشعوب عامة  واليابانيين خاصة..الشعب الياباني الذي بدأ من الصفر حياة عملية جادة بعد ما مر به من كوارث بيئية نتيجة لتلك القنابل النووية التي القيت على هيروشيما ونجازاكي  كانوا من  أشد الشعوب  إصرارا على التمسك  بخطط صنعوها لمستقبل باهر يتفوق على الدول العظمى  مع الحفاظ على عاداتهم وتقاليدهم برغم ما وصلوا إليه من رقي وتميز في كافة شئون ومتطلبات الحياة صناعيا ، غذائيا  وأكاديميا ، عمرانيا وتجاريا.....

نحن نعلم من خلال الوسائل الإعلامية إن لم نقم بزيارة تلك البلاد العريقة بالحضارة والنهضة ولا شك أنه من خلال الصناعات الخفيفة المبهرة التي تدخل بيوتنا من سيارات  تلفاز الى مواقد طبخ ، الى هواتف نقالة و حاسبات آلية ، من مكانس كهربائية الى ادق الصناعات اختصر وأقول إن التي غزت السوق الصناعي والتجاري العالمي والعربي.. في ساحاحتي الصناعة والتجارة ومجالات العلم والتكنونولجيا  الحديثة كان لليابان فيها النصيب الاول من حيث الجودة والكمال وما زالت لا يمر عليها يوما الا واختراع او جهاز جديد قد غزا الاسواق.. 

إن الياباني لا يزال إلى اليوم يأكل بالشوكة اليابانية ، ان اليابانيين لا يزالون إلى اليوم يلقون تحيتهم الموروثة أبا عن جد، أن الياباني لا يزال إلى اليوم يلبس لباسه التقليدي المعهود...............
أن الشعب الياباني يعد أكثر الشعوب نظافة في العالم.
ألا تعلم أمة اقرأ إن الياباني يعد الأكثر قراءة للكتب على الإطلاق وتعلم عموم الشعوب العربية والإسلامية و الدولية والعالمية  أن الشعب الياباني طار وحلق وأكتشف ما لم يخطر على بال ...

والكاتب (مؤلف كتاب التربية في اليابان) قد عقد مقارنة بين بعض الشعوب والشعب الياباني ومن ضمنها دول الخليج العربي  وعرض  كيفية إمكانية  تقدم الشعوب باستغلال عقول أبناءها وتبني مواهبهم الى حد التفرغ التام لهذه المهمة حتى يهيئوهم  ليقوموا بأنفسهم باستغلال موارد بلادهم  وثرواتها بالشكل الصحيح صناعيا وتقنيا حتى وصلوا الى ما وصلوا اليه الآن من براعة اخذتهم الى مصاف الدول العظمي في الصناعات الثقيلة والانتاج الآلي والتكنولوجي

والصناعات الخفيفية وما الى غير ذلك من

استغلال لأراضيها الواسعة شبرا شبرا

دون ان يكلوا او يقفوا عند حد 
فآه على أمة إقرأ  التي لا تقرأ كما امرها الله ولا تعمل كما امرها الله بل اصبحت بما لديها من ثروات (البترول ) تبني بلادها نتاج نهضة الدول المتقدمة .. !!!!!!!!!!!! 

هدا هو التقدم، وهذه هي اليابان 

وهناك من كان وما يزال خلف الشعب الياباني يدعمه ويزج به في الوقت نفسه الى اتون المعرفة والجد.

إن تربية الأجيال  تربية مثالية في اليابان  يعد  في المقام الاول سببا في ار تقاء هذا البلد وشعبه فتربية النشئ منذ نعومة أظفارهم تعلمهم النظام والمثابرة والدقة والاخلاص في العمل إنه شعب  كبله العملاق الأمريكي خوفا من استمرارية تقدمه صناعيا وعسكريا على امريكا  وبدأ هذا عن طريق عقد الاتفاقيات  بصرف اليابانيين عن التصنيع  العسكري والحربي بل توجيههم الاتجاه المعاكس ألا وهو الصناعة السلمية ليفسح المكان لأمريكا  حتى لا تختنق في عنق زجاجة المنافسة  التصنيعية العسكرية


إن امة اقرأ كانت رائدة الأمم علما وحضارة ورقي وما أضحت عليه  في القرنين التاسع عشر والعشرين  كان اتجاها آخرا بعيدا كل البعد عن الترقي والاستمرارية الحضارية العلمية منها والصناعية ذلك بعد ما  سقطت دولها تحت نير الاستعمار والذل واستبيحت أراضي السلام والإسلام لتنقسم  على بعضها  ولتصبح   دول هزيلة  رهن حكامها مستقبلها بيد الغرب الأمريكي والأوربي.



تعلمنا  ان المال والرفاهية هي التي ترقى بالأمم وترفع مستواها
لكن الواقع عكس ذلك  بعض الدول العربية الغنية والتي أصبح أبنائها يهدرون الأموال على شراء مشتروات بملايين الدولارات لان بلادهم تفتقر الى الصناعات الراقية بسبب تدني مستوى التربية  والعلم  بالتغاضي عن اهمية هذين العنصرية كأساس لرقي الاوطان.

وعلى الرغم من أننا شعب لا يفتقر إلى الخلق والإبداع والذكاء ومهارة  اليد العاملة ،  ولا يفتقر إلى العقول المتفتحة التي ان دعمت دعما صحيحا ووجهت توجيها صحيحا لكانت سببا في رقي بلادها..ولكن .....ما يحدث عكس ذلك واضحا جليا في البطالة المتفشية بين الشباب والشابات الذين يعتبرهم أي مجتمع النواة الأساسية في استمرارية التقدم  والازدهار لأوطانهم ...فلا مواهب تصقل ولا عقول تتبنى ..بل للأسف الشديد أصحاب العقول يهاجرون إلى ما وراء المحيطات ليجدوا من يمد لطموحاتهم يد العون والدعم وليستغل هذا في النهاية لصالح بلد المهجر... 

الطفل في بلادنا العربية للأسف وعلى عكس الطفل الياباني دائما ما يعتبر قاصرا  و المريض عقليا  يعتبر مجنون لا قيمة له
وكبار السن في يعتبرون أناسا انتهى دورهم في الحياة فلا يصبحون سوى عالة على أهلهم  وبلده..ولكن لا تعميم بذلك طبعا...

أشكر صبركم على القراءة وأشكر جهدك جميعا ...
مع تمنياتي لشعوبنا العربية ان تنمو مثل هذا النماء حتى نستحق بجدار لقب (أعظم الأمم)

لميس الامام



*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك استاذة لميس

أحييك على مجهودك

و انتقائك..

فقط ينتابني فضول..إن كان ذلك بحث علمي..له أهداف..و اهمية و مقدمة

و ما إلى البحوث العلمية من إجراءات

فإن كان كذلك..فحبذا إن نشرت و لو ملخص من الفصل الأول الذي يحوي الإجراءات البحثية المعتادة..من اهمية و إاهداف و مقدمة..إلخ

أستاذة لميس..لك مني خالص الاحترام..و التقدير

 :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="2 80"]الاخت العزيزة ايمان الشامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل تصدقين؟ بالأمس قمت بالرد على تساؤلاتك واليوم لا ارى ردي!!!!!!!!
يجوز انني لم اعتمد الرد بعد ان شاهدت ما كتبت ..هاهاهاها

اولا صباح الخير وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلى احبائي ابناء مصر
كما ذكرت في بداية تقديمي لهذه الدراسة انها بالفعل بحث علمي
وقد قمت به وابني عبد الرحمن متعاونة معه كي يكون على دراية
تامة بكتابة البحث العلمي ..وقمنا بالفعل بمجهود لا بأس به لاتمام البحث
المشكلة التي قابلتني وإياه هي ان المرجع الوحيد الذي اتاحه مدرس المادة هو
كتاب واحد فقط يشتمل على اصول التربية في اليابان المعاصرة 
اعطيت وقتا انا وعبد الرحمن لقراءة الكتاب لانني بالحقيقة لم يكن لدي سوى ما يعرفه الجميع
عن اليابانيين وتفانيهم بالعمل ورخص الايدي العاملة وتاريخ عريق ما زالوا يؤمنوا به الخ..
لكن ما حواه الكتاب كان اكبر واعم من معلوماتي الضئيلة ..صدقيني لم استطع ان اترك الكتاب
الى ان انتهيت من التهامه ، وكان ان شرحت لابني اولا كيف وانه لابد من التركيز على النقاط الهامة
المرتبطه بعنوان البحث ليكون له هدف من كتابة البحث
لان الأبحاث تكتب من اجل خدمة المجتمع (ان كان بحث اجتماعي) وايصال رسالة الباحث الى المتلقي
والعمل على ابداء حلول من خلال عقد مقارنة بين طرفي نقيض لموضوع البحث..
قمت هنا على صفحات الصالون الادبي بنشر مختصر مفيد عما قمنا بعمله لتقديمه للاستاذ مدرس المادة 
حتى تسهل قراءة المادة المنشورة هنا على المتلقي مع ابداء حلول ضمنية كمحاولة لاتباع بعض المناهج التي تسير عليها تربية اليابانيين المثالية لمجتمعنا العربي..
سأقوم بنشر أصول وطرق البحث العلمي في مشاركة خاصة هنا ولو اني على علم بان كل جامعي لابد وان يكون قد مارس كتابة الابحاث ..ولكن لا ضير من نشر هذه الطرق لمن يود ان يتعلم اكثر...

تحية من القلب اهديك اختي ايمان شاكرة لك هذا الاهتمام بنص المادة...

مودتي

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## نورالدين62

شكرا دكتورة لميس 
جاء في سورة إقراء قوله تعالى " اقراء و ربك الاكرم"
لقد قرن الله جلا جلاله فعل اقراء بالاكرم
فالقراءة فعل و ليست غير فعل و حيث ما على معدل فعل القراءة في موطن ما علا كرم الرب بالمقابل 
حيث ما توجد دولة راقية انظر الى معدل القراءة في هذه البلاد 
حيث ما توجد دولة متخلفة يكون معدل القراءة فيها ضعيفا
 و الخلاصة ان كرم الرب عز و جل لا يتواجد الا حيث علا معدل القراءة و التحصيل المعرفي و كانت ظروف النخب المثقفة من حسن الى أحسن " في العالم العربي كتاب واحد لكل 20000 فرد "

----------


## لميس الامام

نور الدين 

تحية تقدير واحترام..

إن الله موجود في كل مكان ..ومع كل من يتبع تكاليفه..ولكن اسعى يا عبد وانا اسعى معاك
لماذا نفتقر الى تثقيف انفسنا ونعمل بهذه الثقافة في عالمنا العربي..حيث ان الكتب كثيرة 
والمعرفة اكثر؟
كما ذكرت فإن رقي الامم يأتي من التهام المعرفة عن طريق القراءة..فلو قرأنا وعملنا بما نقرأ
لكنا من اعظم الامم كما ارادها الله سبحانه وتعالى لنا..والله المستعان..

خالص الشكر لحضورك المتميز

لميس الامام

----------


## مهتدى

> * إن المبادرة لا تأتي من الشعب نفسه فالشعوب تحتاج إلى راع يرعاها ويوجه طاقاتها وإمكانياتها بتربيتهم ونشأهم على حب الوطن وعلى الكرامة والسيادة بدلا من اضاعة ثرواتهم المهدورة وهم عاقدوا أيديهم بلا حراك..
> 
> *


 :f: عزيزتي لميس الأمام
تحية طيبة وبعد
أسمحي لي أن أستعير كلمات الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني الذي لا يكل ولا يتعب من تكرارها بالجملة المقتبسة بأعلاه أنتي قد وضعتي يديك علي السبب الجذري لكل مشاكل مصر المزمنه !

----------


## لميس الامام

مهتدي

عزيزي ليست مصر وحدها من تنزف جراحها..بل كلنا يعاني في بلادنا العربية من نفس الالم..

اشكرك على مشاركتك وأضم صوتي لصوت الكاتب المهندس جمال الشربيني..

تحياتي

لميس الامام

----------


## مهتدى

> شكرا دكتورة لميس 
> جاء في سورة إقراء قوله تعالى " اقراء و ربك الاكرم"
> لقد قرن الله جلا جلاله فعل اقراء بالاكرم
> فالقراءة فعل و ليست غير فعل و حيث ما على معدل فعل القراءة في موطن ما علا كرم الرب بالمقابل 
> حيث ما توجد دولة راقية انظر الى معدل القراءة في هذه البلاد 
> حيث ما توجد دولة متخلفة يكون معدل القراءة فيها ضعيفا
>  و الخلاصة ان كرم الرب عز و جل لا يتواجد الا حيث علا معدل القراءة و التحصيل المعرفي و كانت ظروف النخب المثقفة من حسن الى أحسن " في العالم العربي كتاب واحد لكل 20000 فرد "





لاتضيقوا علي أنفسكم الدائرة
وتسجنوها في سجون
قضبانها من صنع أيديكم
 
زمن الكتاب المطبوع 
راح عليه خلاص نحن الآن نعيش 
في عصر الكتاب الإلكتروني
وشعار أطبع وأقرأ
Print & Read







هذه المشاركة بالتعاون مع الدكتور جمال الشربيني

----------


## لميس الامام

مهتدي عزيزي

أنا من أصحاب المذهب الكلاسيكي، ولا أؤمن بنظرية الكتاب الورقي راحت عليه ............ما زالت المكتبات تعج بالكتب الرائعة السمينة..والغثة احيانا
 يتعب نظري من قراءة كتاب من على صفحات النت او حتى copy and print
لذة القراءة بالاستمتاع بامساك الكتاب بين يديك..ومن هنا يجنح خيالك مع الكاتب ..سبحان الله للكتاب الحي مذاق آخر اعشقه والوذ به اثناء وحدتي..

لميس الامام

----------


## مي مؤمن

*استاذة لميس.....
 بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع واليابان بَنت نفسها بنفسها لانه فعلا لكل مجتهد نصيب
الامم العربيه بتبكي على الاطلال وحاليا هي عامله زي قصة ياجوج وماجوج لم قريه كانت تعبت من اذية ياجوج وماجوج وطلبوا المساعده من ذو القرنين بالرغم انها كان لديهم القوة العامله لعمل السد والموارد والمال وكل شيء حتى العقول المدبره ولكن لا تريد ان تجتهد فذلك هو حالنا
 بلادنا لديها المال والعقول ولكن لا تعمل لان المال لا يصنع شعباً لكن الشعب يستيطع أن يصنع مال كما فعلت اليابان
سلمت يداكِ على هذا الموضوع القيم 
وادعو من الله ان ترتقي بلادنا وتستيقظ من تلك الغفله التي طالت حقاً
تحياتي لك 
*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

*لقد أسمعت إذ ناديت حيا .. ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى*
الباحثة الجليلة الأستاذة لميس الإمام ( و ولدها الأستاذ عبد الرحمن ! )
أخشى سيدتى أن أقول إنك تحرثين فى البحر !!
فالتربية – كما تفضلت و ذكرت – هى عماد التقدم و الرقى ، و لنتفق على أهداف أفترضها للتربية :
الجانب الثقافى : المحافظة على الأصيل من عادات الأمة و تقاليدها التى تحفظ عليها خصوصيتها و إنـّيتها مع مراعاة تطورات العصر، أخلاقها المتينة التى تقيد السلوك بقيود سامية حتى لا يضل الطريق .
الجانب المادى :المتمثل فى العلم و الإيمان بحتميته فى إنقاذ الأمة أولا من براثن الجهل ، ثم الانطلاق بها بعد ذلك إلى سماوات الرقى .
و أقول و الحسرة تملأ نفسى أن رجلا أميا – محمد على – الذى تولى حكم مصر منذ 1805 و حتى 1848 ثم توفى بعد ذلك بعام – أدرك هذا الرجل هذه الحقيقة ، آمن فعمل فوصل بمصر إلى مصاف الدول العظمى فى ذلك الحين .
و لكن القوى الإمبريالية فى ذلك العصر خشيت من هذا التقدم المذهل الذى يهدد مصالحها ، ففعل مثل ما فعلت أمريكا باليابان فى نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية ، وبدلا من ضرب مصر بقنبلة نووية – حيث لم تكن الذرة قد عرفت – فإنه – إنجلترا و الدول الأوربية – قد تصدت له بالقوة العسكرية ، و أوقفت – بمقتضى معاهدة لندن 1840 – نمو القوة المصرية .
و لما أراد الخديو اسماعيل – حفيد محمد على – إعادة بناء الدولة المصرية القوية – تصدت له هذه القوى بوسيلة أخرى – الوسيلة الاقتصادية – فأوردته موارد التهلكة بواسطة الديون ـ حتى وصلت إلى الضغط على السلطان العثمانى فأصدر فرمانا بعزل إسماعيل .
ثم جاء الاحتلال البريطانى سنة 1882 ، و تولى أمر التربية و التعليم فى عصره (جلوب باشا) الذى كانت أولى مهامه أن يفرغ التعليم من جوهره و مضمونه و يكتفى بالمظهر إيمانا منه بأن التعليم هو أساس نهضة الأمم و أن الأمة الجاهلة أسلس قيادا من الأمة المتعلمة .
و لم يكن الحال – منذ أن تولى أمرنا رؤساء منا ، أسعد حالا ، فقد أصبح التعليم عندنا هو الرجل المريض الذى لا يرجى شفاؤه إلا بثورة تربوية تعليمية تطيح بتلك الأدمغة العفنة التى لا ترى من الحياة إلا يومها ، أما الغد فهو أبعد كثيرا من أفهامهم و تصوراتهم .
انهيار التربية و ( التعليم ) فى مجتمعنا – و هذا موضوع يمكن أن يكون محل دراسة مفردة – أدى إلى الانهيار الكلى العام : فى الضمير و الصحة و الأداء العام ..الخ .. لقد وصل إلى حد الكارثة !
منذ سنوات : صرخ الأمريكيون – حين تفوقت عليهم اليابان – بصرخة مدوية : ( أمة فى خطر ) ، و كان الرد على هذه الصرخة : التفوق اليابانى فى مجال التعليم ، فبدأ عندهم العلاج .
التقدم يا سيدتى – حسب عقيدتى – يستند إلى مجموعة من الثروات : أهمها الثروة البشرية و الثروة المادية (أرض ، بحار ، معادن ، بترول ... الخ )
أما الثروة البشرية فهى الركيزة الأساسية فى عملية التقدم ، و ليست هذه الثروة مجرد كم يحصى ، و لكنها كيفٌ يتمثل فى العلم و العلماء و الأدب و الأدباء و الفن و الفنانين .. إنها الجانب العقلى ( و الخلقى ) فى الإنسان ، و على قمة هذه الثروة : إرادة شعبية فى الترقى تخلقها التربية ، و إرادة صارمة من القيادة تقود عملية التقدم.
إنه لمما يبكينى أن أجد بلدنا ترصد ميزانية للبحث العلمى أدنى كثيرا مما ترصده لكرة القدم !!
إنه لمما يبكينى أن أجد علماءنا يحصلون على أجور لا تساوى عشر معشار ما يحصل عليه سمكرى سيارات أو مقاول بناء !!
ألا تشاركيننى البكاء ؟!!!
أرجو المعذرة لهذا الاستطراد فى الحديث لكن عذرى أنى به أنفـّس عن آلام ناتجة عن جرح لا يندمل فى قلبى نكأتِه ثم ضغطتِ عليه فاشتد بى الألم !!
ندعو الله أن يهيئ لمصر محمدا عليا آخر يعيد أمجاد محمد على باشا – رحمه الله .
مع كل التقدير و الاعتزاز .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مهتدى

:f2: عزيزي الأستاذ الكبير مصطفي سلام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالإشتراك مع الدكتور جمال الشربيني الموقوفة عضويته أود أن أذكركم بأننا الطبقة المثقفة المصرية ما زلنا نكرر أخطاء أساسية لا بد لنا أن نتخلص منها لنكون قدوة للأجيال الجديدة ومن أهم هذه الأخطاء هي ترديدنا بلا وعي كلمة "الإستعمار" في حين إنها "الإحتلال"....الإحتلال الأمريكي للعراق ....الإحتلال الإسرائيلي لأراضي فلسطين .... الإحتلال البريطاني لمصر والهند .... الإحتلال المصري البريطاني للسودان.... الخ
ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالي في سورة هود "وأستعمركم فيها" وكم هي كلمة جميلة ورائعة "إعمار" الأرض بعكس بغض وكراهية "إحتلال" الأرض !

هذا أولا
أما ثانيا فلا تنسي أن نهضة مصر أيام محمد علي باشا جاءت من شخص أجنبي لا تجري في عروقه أي دماء مصرية ويقولون أن لغته العربية كانت مكسرة وتقول أنت أنه أمي ! ... شئ عجيب حقا يستحق أن نقف عنده لنفكر كثيرا ... كيف لشخص غير مصري  لا يجيد اللغة العربية وفوق ذلك أمي أن ينهض بمصر هذه النهضة ؟! .... سترد علي وتقول بإرساله المبعوثين المصريين للتعلم في أوروبا ... أكاد أضع أصبعي علي الجرح الغائر ألا وهو البطانة المصرية الصالحة التي كانت تحيط بهذا الباشا التركي أو الألباني المولد إبن الدخاخني !

حقا هي البطانة الصالحة حول الحاكم الصالح وقارن هذه البطانة الصالحة ببطانة مثل بطانة زكريا عزمي وصفوت الشريف ذات الأصول العسكرية والمخابراتية المعاصرة !

وأدامها الله عليكم بالصحة والسعادة

مع تحياتي وتحيات الدكتور جمال الشربيني

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأخ الكريم الأستاذ مهتدى
أقدم اعتذارى لسوء استخدامى لكلمة استعمار .. و لقد تم تصويب هذا الخطأ .
أما رأيكم فى محمد على - ففيه نظر ، قد نعود معا لمناقشته فى مجال آخر خشية خروج التعليقات عن مسار الموضوع الأصلى للأستاذة لميس الإمام
مع كل التقدير و المحبة ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

و لا تنس أن تبلغ كل تحياتى و تقديرى لأخى و صديقى الأستاذ الدكتور جمال الشربينى 
مصطفى سلام

----------


## لميس الامام

البداية يا سادتي الكرام أن هناك في أقصى المشرق حيث كان التخلف على اشده ..كان التوق ايضا على اشده حيث ارسل أحد المهتمين بإعادة إعمار اليابان بعد هزيمتهم في الحرب العالمية الثانية بعثة الى مصر للتعلم والتفهم والاستزادة..؟؟؟ يا للمفارقات..فقد كانت مصر امة تنظر اليها الامم في جميع الارض نظرة انبهار لما حققته في فترة قصيرة قياسية في عمر الامم ولقد تقدمت مصر عشرات الخطوات الى الامام متخطية العشرات من الامم المعاصرة آنذاك تاركة اياهم وراءها ساعية في تقدمها الحثيث نحو المقدمة لا تبغي غيرها بديلا وكان لها ما ارادت من قوة ومعة تقدم بسبب تربية ابنائها وتعليمهم وحرصها في الوقت نفسه على ان تبقى على عاداتها وقيمها وتقاليدها..دون ان يعميها التقدم والازدها عن الاخلاق والحفاظ على بنود التربية واصولها حتى تبقى على خطى التقدم.
فأمم تنهض وامم تنام فتتخلف..هذا ما اصبح عليه الحال القرنين الماضيين..

الشئ الاهم هنا هو ان افراد الشعوب يجب ان يتعلموا كيف يتعلمون وأن يعملوا على  إعداد أنفسهم بمؤازرة الجهات المختصة لتحضيرهم نفسيا وماديا  للتقدم الى الامام بسرعة حينما تسنح الفرصة وفتح  الأبواب للمعرفة والافكار الغربية والخبرات الجديدة وهذا بحد ذاته  ليس عيبا حتى يلحقوا بالركب الحضاري بدلا من ان  تغرق البلاد بالغث لا بالسمين من التقدم العلمي مع اساءة استخدامه ما يزيد الطين بلة..

سيدي الاستاذ الرائع مصطفى سلام الذي فتحت قريحته على البوح بما يثقل القلب من أحوالنا التي تبكي والذي ما زال في جعبته الكثير ليقوله...والاستاذ مهدي اقول لكم هنيئا لي بكم فلسان حالكم يحكي بغية بحثي وهو عقد مقارنة بين دول نامية وقفت عند حد نماء لا جموح بعده وبين من يلهث ليصل الى أبعد ما يتصوره العقل البشري من التقدم والازدهار ..والأعجب أنني بالفعل أشعر بأني احرث في البحر..فهل لبحثي قيمة إذن؟ وهل هناك بالفعل حياة لمن تنادي؟؟؟؟؟

مودتي وخالص شكري وتقديري لمشاراكتكم الرائعة ..

لميس الامام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> والأعجب أنني بالفعل أشعر بأني احرث في البحر..فهل لبحثي قيمة إذن؟ وهل هناك بالفعل حياة لمن تنادي؟؟؟؟؟


سيدتى الأستاذة
اوضح مقصدى من هاتين الكلمتين إن سمحت لى :
فمقولة أنك لم تسمعى من يهم أن يستمعوا ، أولئك هم اولياء الأمر الذين هم الإرادة التى تحرك عملية التقدم ، أقسم لك أنهم لن يقرأوا دراستك ، إلى أنهم يعلمون مواطن الداء ، و كم أرشدهم الراشدون من أبناء هذه الأمة إلى سبل العلاج الناجع ، لكن : لاحياة لمن تنادين ، و يبدو أنهم فقدوا الرغبة فى التقدم و الإرادة فى الرقى ...
هل تظنين أنهم يسمعونك ؟ .. إن قلت : نعم فقد جمح بك الأمل إلى عالم من الأوهام ( معذرة لاستخدام هذه الكلمة مع أستاذة فى وزنك ) .. إذن فأنت تحرثين فى البحر (معذرة مرة أخرى )
إن الإرادة سيدتى - كما تعلمين - هى مفتاح العمل الدءوب ، لكنا لا نسمع منذ حين إلا شعارات جوفاء تتردد فى واقع يعانى السقام و لا يشفيه مجرد الكلام ...
إذن فنحن فى حاجة إلى ثورة تربوية تعليمية تصنع الإنسان الفرد و تنمى قدراته و مواهبه ، و قبل ذلك تخلق لديه الإرادة الحرة ...
نحن لا نفتقر إلى الثروة الطبيعية ، و لدينا من الثروة البشرية ما يمكننا من تحقيق الأمل ، لكن أعود إلى فقدان الإرادة ..
سيدتى : رجاء خاصا ألا تكفى - يأسا مما سطرته بأناملى البائسة اليائسة المرتعشة - عن المناداة التى ستوقظ حتما ، و فى يوم من الأيام النوام الذين استكانوا إلى الخمول العقلى و الإرادى ، و تمثلى بقول رسولنا الكريم : " من راى منكم منكرا فليغيره ، بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه .. الخ " وأنت سيدتى تملكين من اللسان الطلق ، و الفكر الراقى ما يمكنك من مواصلة الرسالة ، حتى تنتقل أمتنا من : " أمة لا تقرأ (حاليا ) إلى أمة اقرأ " لعل حرثك يكون فى أرض خصبة ، و مناداتك تصل إلى عقول يهزها و يعصف بها ما آل إليه حال أمتنا .
بارك الله فيك سيدتى .. و إلى المزيد ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

سيدتى الرقيقة ، و الباحثة الدقيقة
أستاذة الفكر و النور فى منتدانا : الأستاذة لميس
أكرر : كل سنة و أنت طيبة جدا و فى قمة الصحة و ذروة السعادة .
*سيدتى :* 
هل حقيقة لبحثك قيمة ؟
معاذ الله أن يخطر على بالى إجابة سالبة لهذا السؤال ، و إلا أكون قد أنكرت عن جهل جهود العلماء فى النهوض بالمجتمع الإنسانى ، و لكن ما قصدته ، أن مثل بحثك هذا كفيل أن يقيم الدنيا و لا يقعدها لو كانت هناك آذان تسمع , وعقول تعى ، و قلوب تؤمن .. و لكن - و إن كنت يائسا من وجود تلك الآذان و العقول و القلوب ، فإن أملى كبير فى الله أن يقيض لمقالتك هذه من قادة الأمة من يسمع و يعى و يؤمن .. و لو من بعد حين .
*و هل أنت تحرثين فى البحر ؟*
رغم الجهالة التى تسم مجتمعنا ، و انعدام الهمة و الرغبة و الإرادة اللازمة لإحداث التقدم على النهج الذى تفضلت بالإشارة إليه .. إلا أن مجتمعاتنا اليوم مشغولة بأمور أخرى تراها أجدر بالاهتمام من مسألة التقدم ، كمباراة لكرة قدم ، و ما إلى ذلك ..
و السؤال : هل نكف عن الدرس و البحث و الدعوة ؟ .. نكون فى هذه الحالة كالشيطان الأخرس ، لقد عانى المصلحون العظام الأهوال فما ضعفوا و ما استكانوا - قاسم أمين - الداعى إلى تحرير المرأة - توفى سنة 1906 - ووجه بما يهد الجبال الراسيات ، لكنه لم يستكن و ظل يدعو حتى نجحت دعواه فيما أراد الوصول إليه (و لكنه لا يدرى بما آل إليه حال السفور فى أيامنا هذه !!!!!)
سيرى - سيدتى - على بركة الله ..
و ستجدين فى المخلصين من المثقفين سندا لك و عونا .
و منى أنا شخصيا كل المودة و التقدير و الإعجاب .
باركك الله ،،،

مصطفى سلام

----------


## لميس الامام

بارك الله فيك استاذي الجليل مصطفى سلام

لا استطيع ان اكون كالشيطان الاخرس الذي يسكت عن الخطأ كما تفضلت سيادتك..هناك أمور رئيسة تدور في مجتمعاتنا ..فالبعض يسئ فهم التقدم والحضارة كما اسلفت في ردي ويستخدمها أسوأ استخدام ..لذا تصبغ شعوبنا بالتبعية ويا لها من تبعية للغرب متجاهلين تماما معنى الاقتباس الصحيح لكل ما هو جديد ..هذه هي الحقيقة التي يقع الجيل الجديد ليس كله بالطبع فأنا لا أعمم ولكن اغلبيته ..ونحن نرى اثر هذه التبعية في مجتمعات وطننا العربي ظاهرة للعيان كقرص الشمس المتوهج في السماء..
كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك الكريم ولتواصلك الرائع..

لميس الامام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

سيدتى الأستاذة :f2: 
موضوعاتك و تعليقاتك فيها ما يثير العقل و يحفزه على الرد ، فأرجو ألا يسيؤك لجاجتى فى الرد عليك ، و هو و إن اتخذ صفة الرد – كما يحلو للمنتدى أن يسميه – إلا أنى أرى فيه مواصلة و اتصالا إيجابيا و دليلا على حيوية دراستك و عمقها .
تحدثت – سيدتى عن التقدم و الحضارة و كيف نسئ فى مجتمعنا العربى استخدامهما – لماذا نحن كذلك و الغرب لا يفعل – لا يسئ هذا الاستخدام ؟
المشكلة يا سيدتى تكمن فى أن الغرب هو مبتكر هذه الحضارة و بالتالى فهى تتواءم مع ثقافته و تساير عاداته و تقاليده و أخلاقياته ، أما نحن فإن هذه الحضارة ليس لنا فيها باع و لا ذراع ، لسنا غير مستهلكين لعلوم الآخرين و مخترعاتهم ، و بالتالى – و لأننا نختلف عن المنتج (بكسر التاء) فى الثقافة ، فكثيرا ما يأتى استخدامنا لهذا المنتج (بفتح التاء) استخداما ساذجا (عبيطا !!) ، وإنك لتعلمين أن لكل اختراع جانبين : إيجابى و سلبى ، المنتِج يدرك تماما الإيجابيات ، أما نحن ، فلضحالة الثقافة تبهرنا السلبيات .
و الحضارة مثلها كمثل الأوانى المستطرقة يصب الأعلى فى الأدنى آليا ، مع الفارق : أن الأعلى فى الحضارة لا يصب إلا ما تسمح به مصالحه و يضن بما لا يؤثر على تفوقه ، و يوم يكون لنا إسهام فى الحضارة الإنسانية من جديد ، سنتدارك هذه الفجوة و نعتلى مكانا عليا .
أما ما ورد فى كلمتك عن الاقتباس : فهناك – حتى فى الشعر العربى  نماذج له – و هو نوعان : مقبول و سخيف ، الأول اتخاذ الموجود و تطويره و تحسينه أو الوصول من خلاله إلى منتج جديد مغاير..
انظرى – سيدتى – مثلا لهذا منتجات الصين ، التى ما تركت منتجا عالميا إلا أخذته و أدخلت عليه و غزت بهذا المنتج الجديد حتى بلدان المصدر .
و لكن كيف يكون لنا مثل هذا الإسهام : نعود إلى صلب مقالتك : التعليم .. التعليم .. التعليم .
و لكن : ما هو هذا التعليم الذى يمكننا من الوصول إلى هذا الهدف ؟
أعتقد أن مقالا آخر جدير بأن يُرصد للحديث فى هذا الموضوع .
كل التقدير لك ، و لذهنك المتقد ، و لفكرك التقدمى .
مصطفى سلام

*{ اوعى تموت الكلمة فى حلقك و انت كده قاعد ..
   دى الكلمة سيف حامى يعين الحق و يساعد ..
   و ان لم تقولها ، إيش تعمل يا أخى بلسانك ؟
   لا بد يوم كلمتك ح يسمعها الأطرش و اللى بيعاند . }

(من رباعيات " مصطفى سلام ")*

----------


## لميس الامام

*سيدي واستاذي الفاضل مصطفى سلام

ما زلت اواصل شكري وما زلت تبهرني برؤياك الصائبة..
إذن العملية كلها تحصيل حاصل .....التعليم ...التعليم ...التعليم ..ولكن كيف نصحح عملية التعليم ؟ 
إن التعليم يا سيدي أحد الفنون الهامة..لايصال المعلومة الى رأس طالب العلم لابد ان تكون هناك آلية 
مستحدثة وغير تقليدية...هل لنا بهذه الألية الآن ؟ أما آن الأوان أن يأخذ التعليم طابعا مغايرا للربح؟
يبدو أن معلمينا تنقصهم التضحية للوطن ذاته اولا وقبل كل شئ ..فحب الوطن نظريا يحتاج الى رعاية ودعم 
وليس بالتشدق بالكلام والشعر والخطابات الرنانة..حب الوطن يعني تضحية بكل المعايير .. 
وبذل مجهود يرتديه ضمير مستيقظ لتصب المعرفة في رؤس طلبة العلم من غير 
أن يفكروا بالربح ا لسريع...**
وهذا أيضا يدخلنا في متاهة اخرى ...الحديث يا سيدي لن ينتهي ويبدو أن علي ان أقوم ببحث جديد عن كيفية التعليم والتثقيف الذاتي ..لآنني أرى ان المستقبل لو استمر على هذه الشاكلة فينبغي للفرد ان يقوم بتعليم نفسه ذاتيا.. ولتغلق المدارس ودور العلم ........... وهذا من رابع المستحيلات..

مرة أخرى يا سيدي لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لك ولرؤياك الصائبة دائما..



لميس الامام*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *سيدي واستاذي الفاضل مصطفى سلام
> 
> ما زلت اواصل شكري وما زلت تبهرني برؤياك الصائبة..
> إذن العملية كلها تحصيل حاصل .....التعليم ...التعليم ...التعليم ..ولكن كيف نصحح عملية التعليم ؟ 
> إن التعليم يا سيدي أحد الفنون الهامة..لايصال المعلومة الى رأس طالب العلم لابد ان تكون هناك آلية 
> مستحدثة وغير تقليدية...هل لنا بهذه الألية الآن ؟ أما آن الأوان أن يأخذ التعليم طابعا مغايرا للربح؟
> يبدو أن معلمينا تنقصهم التضحية للوطن ذاته اولا وقبل كل شئ ..فحب الوطن نظريا يحتاج الى رعاية ودعم 
> وليس بالتشدق بالكلام والشعر والخطابات الرنانة..حب الوطن يعني تضحية بكل المعايير .. 
> وبذل مجهود يرتديه ضمير مستيقظ لتصب المعرفة في رؤس طلبة العلم من غير 
> ...



وهاك عزيزتي الدكتورة لميس
المتاهة الكبري
التي تبحثين عنها
لا إصلاح ولا صلاح لمنظومة التعليم
بدون إصلاح وصلاح المنظومة الكبري
منظومة الحكم
أولا وأخيرا
ولا تضيعوا وقتكم الثمين 
في الحرث في مياه البحر


المنظومة الكبري والمنظومات الأصغر
(إعداد وتصميم دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني)



المنظومة الكبري لنظام حكم أي دولة وبداخله المنظومات الأصغر 
ولاحظوا تداخل وتشابك المنظومات الأصغر مع بعضها البعض
ووجود منظومة التعليم في قلب المنظومة الكبري
وتأثر وتشابك منظومة التعليم مع المنظومات الأصغر المحيطة بها
وكل ذلك ينعكس علي تطور وتقدم المنظومة الكبري
مع أهمية معرفة أن هذا التأثر والتشابك
هو مزدوج الإتجاه









الإختيار لكم 
إما 
سكة السلامة
وأصلاح المنظومة الأكبر
أو 
سكة الندامة
سكة الحرث في مياه البحر
وأصلاح منظومة التعليم 
قبل 
أصلاح المنظومة الأكبر

----------


## لميس الامام

دكتور مهندس \ جمال الشربيني الفاضل

الحقيقة انك وضعت اصبعك على بيت الرخ..
نعم لتكن البداية من هناك من إصلاح المنظومة الكبري
القاعدة الاساسية لكل بناء حضاري تكنولوجي تقدمي

هي متاهة ومتاهة لا نهاية لها..ان أمسك اولي الامر  بدايةالخيط
فربما ..نستطيع اللحاق ولو بخطى لاهثة..
ان ما اقول ليس احباطا لأي أمة عربية
ولكن المأساة..اننا نرى ونعي ونقف مكتوفي الايدى
لان الامر ليس بيد الافراد ..المنظومة تبدئ من هناك
من أي سلطة عليا في اي نقطة على خريطة وطننا العربي..

تحياتي وشكري وبالغ تقديري لشخصكم الكريم

لميس الامام

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## رحمة



----------


## قلب مصر

بحث رائع وقيم
سلمتِ غاليتي لميس الإمام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسجيل حضور
للمباركة على الفوز بذهبية حورس
1000 مبروك أختى لميس
الجائزة تشرف بك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبروووك الفوز

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

ألف ألف مبروك استاذة لميس  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك الفوز..

----------


## لميس الامام

أحبتي لا تعلمون مقدار سعادتي بهذا الفوز الرائع
لقاء سريع على الماشي فقد الجمتني المفاجأة 
ولي معكم حوار في الغد ان شاء الله
اصلي رايحة انام عندي شغل بكرة بدري

الف شكر لتقديركم ...انتظروني 


لميس الامام

----------


## فراشة

أختى الفاضله أ/لميس



ألف مبروك

تقدير وجائزة مستحقه 

لموضوع رائع

ولإنسانه جديرة بكل إحترام



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## لميس الامام

[frame="13 80"]

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 


غاليتي فراشة

لا يسعني الا ان اقول لك اشكرك من كل قلبي
على تهنئتك الرائعة ...

ابنائي ابناء مصر ..عقبالكم كلكم...

لميس الامام

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

[/frame]

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="13 80"]



اليمامة الرائعة

اشكر لك تهنئتك الرائعة
وبارك الله فيك يا غاليتي

مودتي 

لميس الامام



[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

ا*[frame="13 80"]




أخــت ظابـــط شـــرطة

اشكر لك تهنئتك 
وبارك الله فيك 
وسلامة آية

لميس الامام


[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

> تسجيل حضور
> للمباركة على الفوز بذهبية حورس
> 1000 مبروك أختى لميس
> الجائزة تشرف بك




[frame="13 80"]


الله يبارك فيك يارب :f: *أخي العزيز أحمد ناصر

والف شكر للفتتك الرائعة
وتواجدك البهي

مودتي 


لميس الامام*[/frame]

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...





رقيقة الحس الشاعرة الأستاذة ... لميس الإمام

مبارك أستاذتى بحصولك على حورس ابناء مصر 2009

ومبارك علينا وجودك معنـــــــا 

تمنياتى لشخصك الرقيق بمزيد من التألق والإبداع ...*

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="13 80"]الجميلة المتميزة لولي (سامحيني ان كنت نقلت اسمك غلط بالعربي )

صاحبة اجمل تنسيق ردود في المنتدى 
اشكرك على تهانيك من اعماقي وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة
ومشاعرك الطيبة غاليتي
وان شاء الله يمتد التواصل الى لا حدود
الى الارقى والاسمى..

أرق التحيات

لميس الامام

[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

[frame="13 80"]دكتور مصطفى

ارق التحيات وعميق الشكر 
لتهانيك الرائعة

لميس الامام[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="13 80"]



العزيز اسكندراني

سعيدة جدا بهذا الوسام الرائع
رمزا ومعنى
اشكركم على ثقتكم الغالية 
لمنحي هذا الفوز 
وها نحن اولا وأخيرا 
نسعى للارتقاء بأبناء مصر
وثقافة ابناءها

مزيداً من التقدم  والنجاحات اتمناه لجميع ابناء مصر الكرام

مع خالص مودتي 

لميس الامام



[/frame]*

----------


## nour2005

أختي الفاضلة

أستاذة لميس

موضوع أكثر من رائع



مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## لميس الامام

*شكرا يا نوور
أسعدني مرورك لترشي عبير نورك 
فوق متصفحي  ولاستلم هذه التهنئة الرقيقة..

شكر بلا حدود وامتنان لهذا الحضور المتميز

مودتي وباقة ورد اهديها اليك

لميس الامام*

----------


## قلب مصر

بحث قيم وقدير يستحق التميز والابداع
ألف ألف مبروك غاليتي لميس الإمام فوزك الجميل بالوسام الذهبي لحورس
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخت الفاضلة ام يوسف (قلب مصر)

أشكر يا غاليتي من عمق أعماقي
على هذه التهنئة الرقيقة 
تواجدك هنا يعني لي الكثير
أسأل الله ان يبارك في جهودكم
ودعمكم لكل قلم يقول شيئا ..يضيف ثقافة
ينبض بحب أبناء مصر

مودتي الخالصة مع باقة زهر فواحة

لميس الامام

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى الفاضلة لميس
جعل الله قلمك النافع شاهداً لكِ ووفقكِ دائما لما يحبه و يرضاه
*

----------


## لميس الامام

كلي سعادة بتواجدك الرائع 
مع باقة المهنئين والمستفيدين من هذه الدراسة

لك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير اختي رحمة

مودتي

لميس الامام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

كلامك عن محمد على باشا  ذلك الخواجه الألبانى والذى قاد شعب مصر فى عصر النهضة المصرية دل دلالة قطعية على أن الشعب المصرى شعب زى الفل ولا يمكن أن نعيب فيه والدلالة الكبرى المستفادة من موضوعك هذا (وصلنى اليوم عبر الإيميل) هو أن العيب فى الحكام (المتحكمين) والأنظمة الفاسدة  لهؤلاء المتحكمين! 

 :f:  :f: 

 :f:  :f: مبروك للشعب المصرى أخيرا ثبتت برائتك !  :f:  :f: 


 :f:  :f:

----------

